

Ansible Quick Start guide - marcuscreo
http://ryaneschinger.com/blog/ansible-quick-start/

======
joshfinnie
This is a really nice overview of how to get started with ansible. If you
haven't tried it out, this should do nicely as a resource.

Just remember this is a quick start guide and the power of ansible is just
touched on here.

~~~
wldcordeiro
I liked it as well. I've already been using Ansible for a while but found it
be a good guide for a beginner, though I would suggest installing via pip over
apt/brew/whatever.

~~~
mpdehaan2
Ansible creator here.

We maintain the ansible PPA, so it's always as up to date as the pip one.

If you've got any feedback on the PPA packaging, we'd definitely like to hear
it!

~~~
wldcordeiro
Ah nice. I always worry with PPA's just because there's a tendency to be
behind the release. Good to know!

------
rrmoelker
Great for understand the value of using Ansible.

But something slightly unrelated, I noticed the -vvvv command line option. Is
this the new way to indicate verbose levels? Using -v3 and such is out of
fashion?

------
arkaeologic
I thought this was actually an ansible from Ender's Game. Instant click.

